# Decor Pictures From Our Party 2008



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Just some photos from our party - not a lot of pictures of people, more of our decor

colmmoo/Halloween 2008 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Everything looks great! And the food looks yummy, too! I think I'll be taking some inspiration from your candy bar next year.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Buffett & candy table were probably the coolest I've seen. Great job!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow it all looked great. Were your mice chocolate? How did you make them they look great. I love it.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Great pictures! The food spread was amazing...especially loved the spooky cookies and mice pops....


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Gothikren said:


> Wow it all looked great. Were your mice chocolate? How did you make them they look great. I love it.


Thanks, I used candy melts (black and white mixed together to make gray) for the mice pops.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Rikki said:


> Everything looks great! And the food looks yummy, too! I think I'll be taking some inspiration from your candy bar next year.


Thanks! : ) Be sure to duct tape down the end of the string of lights and extension cord to the floor so no one trips on it.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

gromit05 said:


> Great pictures! The food spread was amazing...especially loved the spooky cookies and mice pops....


Thanks! I liked the spooky cookies too but not a single soul ate them. They thought that they were candles or something. : ) They're chocolate-covered Oreos.


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

colmmoo said:


> Thanks! I liked the spooky cookies too but not a single soul ate them. They thought that they were candles or something. : ) They're chocolate-covered Oreos.


I loved the spooky cookies too! How did you get the face on them. They are just fantastic. All of your decor was fabulous. How did the candy bar work for you? Just curious because I thought about doing one this year but ended up just setting a cauldron of candy out for people to take and hardly any got ate.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Everything looks amazing! Love the killing doll and candy bar. Great work on the spider eggs too!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Yum yum! I gained 5 lbs just looking at the pics of your dessert table!
I really love your mantle.

MsM


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

HallowSkeen said:


> I loved the spooky cookies too! How did you get the face on them. They are just fantastic. All of your decor was fabulous. How did the candy bar work for you? Just curious because I thought about doing one this year but ended up just setting a cauldron of candy out for people to take and hardly any got ate.


Thanks! I got the chocolate-covered Oreo molds from spinningleaf.com. They have variations on the mold. 

I had a lot of candy left on the candy bar but noticed that there were some candies that were eaten more than most - like Fun Dip (there were none left), Ring Pops, Pixie Sticks and some of the chocolate bars. Instead of filling up the bowls, you can make them look full by stuffing some bubble wrap and putting the candy on top of that. 

I usually put out a cauldron of candy. End up with the same amount in the end.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Bumping this up so I can show you guys my "candy bar" area from last year.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Great pics!! How did u get the test tubes to glow? Also, where did you get the mold for the mice pops? (if u don't mind me asking)


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I also had a huge selection of desserts, but found that people gravitated more towards the non-sweets - I love to bake and spent most of my time on sweets because I'm better at it, but I think this year I'll adjust to fewer desserts and more of the salty/savory stuff people seemed to prefer. Anybody else notice this at an adult party? Guess we don't have the sweet tooth(s) we used to...


----------



## BlackCat4 (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow everything goods great!!! I love the candy bar.....I might try that this year.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

colmmoo said:


> Just some photos from our party - not a lot of pictures of people, more of our decor
> 
> colmmoo/Halloween 2008 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


Oh wow- I'm loving the candy bar!! I am definitely doing this for my son's party this yr!! Love it!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

HeatherEve1234 said:


> I also had a huge selection of desserts, but found that people gravitated more towards the non-sweets - I love to bake and spent most of my time on sweets because I'm better at it, but I think this year I'll adjust to fewer desserts and more of the salty/savory stuff people seemed to prefer. Anybody else notice this at an adult party? Guess we don't have the sweet tooth(s) we used to...


Yeah I remember you posting about your theme and was really looking forward to pics from your party. Did you ever post any? I dont remember seeing them but then again this is a high traffic site 

MsM


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

HeatherEve1234 said:


> I also had a huge selection of desserts, but found that people gravitated more towards the non-sweets - I love to bake and spent most of my time on sweets because I'm better at it, but I think this year I'll adjust to fewer desserts and more of the salty/savory stuff people seemed to prefer. Anybody else notice this at an adult party? Guess we don't have the sweet tooth(s) we used to...



I am really rethinking this candy bar. I think it's an awesome idea but I also think some parents may want to kill me because of it. LOL The kids don't really need all the sugar do they? Then again, it's a party...a treat, right?? Maybe I could put little bags out and they could fill their own bags to take home?? I don't know...


----------



## kenswift (Jun 29, 2009)

LOVE the candy bar


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I love the dessert bar. I'm not sure, my sweets got eaten quit a bit last year. I didn't do as big a spread but I had a table full. Yours made me realize what I need is more levels to add some eye appeal.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I thought your pictures were great! The buffet table & candy bar look wonderful. I bet your guests just loved it....I know I did! I love those rats, I'll be making those this year!

Muffy


----------

